# Boat wiring



## Obsidian (Aug 23, 2008)

I need some help in hooking up some new underwater lights amd spreader lights. Also to re rig my radar. It remember a guy that had a moble service a while ago. (not Tony) 

any thoughts?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Try Timothy Gibson, 341 7112. He is good, so he is busy. He has done work for me, honest. fast and reasonable.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

